# Online stock suppliers in the UK



## JimM (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi all

Anyone have any recommendations of where to buy brass stock online in the UK. 

Cheers

Jim


----------



## Mo deller (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello Jim,

I have used these http://www.modelmakingsupplies.co.uk/p1.htm Good service but I dont use paypal so ordered over the phone.

And http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/Chronos_Catalogue_Metal_Bar_279.html Good service also.

Peter


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.collegeengineering.co.uk/

http://www.btinternet.com/~ekp.supplies/

http://www.metal2models.btinternet.co.uk/cataloguemenu.htm

http://www.mallardmetals.co.uk/

http://www.maccmodels.co.uk/

I've probably used them all in the last 12mths but College & EKP I use the most

Jason


----------



## eskimobob (Sep 18, 2009)

I've usef maccmodels that JasonB has linked - nice chap runs it - helpful and reasonable price - be careful though, I have had to chase him a couple of times on forgotten orders :-\


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've purchased from McMaster Carr not sure how their price compares to the othere but they have a good selection of sizes and materials.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#brass/=3osjv6


Doc


----------



## JimM (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, looks like Chronos will be my best bet - reasonable prices and no delivery charge

Cheers

Jim


----------



## John S (Sep 18, 2009)

Just a note that brass prices have just taken a big jump.
If you can get old stock then do so.

5mm brass studding from RS was £1.02 per metre, it's now £8.45.
I was quoted £14.75 for one length [ 3 metres ] of 5mm plain brass rod, - trade.
12 " of 3 1/4" brass round was quoted at £138
12" of 3 1/4" bronze was quoted at £58.00

Since when has brass been dearer than bronze ?

John s.


----------



## Noggin (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry for the out and out plug but what the hell, please have a look @ www.nogginend.com

Hope to see some of you at the midlands MES next month www.meridienneexhibitions.co.uk/


----------



## modeng2000 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be there.

John


----------



## tel (Sep 30, 2009)

Same situation here John - brass prices have gone thru the roof for some unexplained reason.

You're a well kept secret Noggin - I'ver bookmarked you for future reference.


----------

